# After one fattie, we are hooked!  W/ Qview



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

This was only our second smoke.  When I discovered fatties and ABTs on here I couldn't wait to try them!   So, Saturday, we smoked a fattie with some ABTs for lunch and then ribs and more ABTs for dinner.   I filled the fattie with mushrooms, scrambled eggs and cheese.  I wasn't brave enough to try the bacon weave....YET 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  We were very happy with how it all turned out!     I think I feel my arteries clogging as I type, but it was worth every bite!


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your making me hungry. How do you make fatties and what does ABTs stand for? Again those look really good.


----------



## guvna (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice! i see you like your abt's spicy. welcome to the mad house and keep the view coming!


----------



## guvna (Sep 16, 2008)

try looking in the Smoking Meat (and other things) section...


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice job on yer first fatties!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'd kill for one of those ABTs right about now!!!


----------



## wutang (Sep 16, 2008)

Abt is Atomic Buffalo Turd, check out this link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=90

And a link for making a fattie
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19457


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I cant wait to try one now!!!!!


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!  I  just can't tell you how much I've learned from here!  There's so many good recipes and ideas that are being shared.  It's awesome!


----------



## vlap (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks very good!


----------



## wutang (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good, and you will definately be hooked.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 16, 2008)

And another one bites the fattie, as a new awareness over takes your sences keep in mind that there is no way back into sanity

Nice Q-view


----------



## blacklab (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 16, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm FATTYS,geat looking Qview.


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep  it's a great place!  Nice work, BTW...


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful Fatty!  Job well done.

When are the meetings?  Is it a 12 step program?  Another one bites the Fatty!  The endless possibilities . . . . a different dinner every night.

Has anyone tried wrapping them in turkey bacon - the Blond Tornado won't touch pork, ya know.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 22, 2008)

lol yeah once your friends and family taste a fatty - you're stuffed (as well as the fatty). There's no going back. 

What you can try are smaller fatties - I did some with 8oz sausage meat. Also make your own sausage meat, that way you can keep the fat down and not feel quite so guilty about eating them :-)

'turkey bacon' two words that ought never be uttered where decent men and women gather to eat lol.
You really don't want to know what goes into that crap - but try cooking your fatties without bacon - naked as it were. Works just as well - tastes just as good :-) 
If the blonde tornado won't touch pork, try making a beef and turkey thigh sausage meat. the turkey thigh has similiar properties to pork and should keep the sausage meat succulent :-)


----------

